
Ask HN: Any ideas for fun / bonding things to do via Zoom? - 35mm
As many of us are working remotely now, perhaps it would be good to organise something fun to do via Zoom group chat.<p>Any ideas?
======
tpaschalis
\- Invite team members to show off their house/workplace or pets

\- Order coffee/breakfast/donuts for each other, or have a secret-santa-like
event

\- Try taking coffee/lunch breaks together. It will help the team to vent and
keep in rhythm. Banning all COVID-related topics is recommended!

\- Try playing a game! There's a lot of options for playing board games and
card games remotely; I recommend something like drawsaurus [1] it's a lot of
fun.

Finally, have some empathy and patience with each other. For many people it's
not just WFH, but a hard situation, having to worry about elderly relatives,
take care of small children, and deal with stressing news all around them;
let's foster a relaxed environment of positivity where everyone can perform
their best [2]

[1] [https://www.drawasaurus.org/](https://www.drawasaurus.org/) [2]
[https://twitter.com/chrisalbon/status/1239927980450697218/ph...](https://twitter.com/chrisalbon/status/1239927980450697218/photo/1)

------
tomjen3
We have started a virtual friday bar through a slack group call. Drink beers
and chat about whatever. Nobody is going anywhere anyway, so why not?

------
orliesaurus
Watch funny YouTube videos is my most obvious suggestion.

I ve also done a 'show me around your house' one. But it only works if your
team is somewhat extroverted!

I've also seen my S.O. team doing "bring a pet/favorite non human thing to
zoom day" lots of people have favorite plants surprisingly!

------
icedata
This week I replaced our weekly gathering with a great discussion on Hangouts
Meet. Next week I will bring in my friend in Shanghai via Wechat, (it will be
Saturday morning for her) and see if I can allow her to speak with everybody.
The mood is improving there (while it is darkening elsewhere), so maybe it
will cheer us up. Not quite sure how the audio/video will work, any
suggestions to optimize this are welcome.

------
andysandwich
We just celebrated one of my wife's friend's birthdays over groupchat.

~~~
chrisjc
Details? Tips? How did it go?

------
shreyshrey
We telecasted a company wide talent show via zoom.

If you are curious, the top video entry is here:
[https://youtu.be/8UFPR-O7B9I](https://youtu.be/8UFPR-O7B9I)

------
mellosouls
Disco. One person djs, everyone chooses the music and dances, or just chills.

------
Lagogarda
Been working 10-ish years from home. When the job is finished, last thing I
wanna do is stare at the screen even more..."to have fun".

~~~
protonimitate
I think the intention is to lighten the mood a little, so to speak, for those
who are being forced to work from home due the current pandemic.

